# lightdm configuration issues



## rosorio (May 1, 2018)

Hi,

I'm using lightdm with lightdm-gtk-greeter, and after an hour configuring it,
I didn't found a way to have the users list displayed at startup.

BTW, dbus and hald are started, greeter-hide-users is false.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 12, 2018)

Try also to add

```
greeter-show-manual-login=false
```
to _[Seat:*]_ section of lightdm.conf.


----------

